# how come i cant ftp files to my tivo



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

im using flashfxp and when i try to transfer a file to my tivo, i get transfer failed, error opening file, read only file system. please help.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to set your tivo for read write access
as simple as typing rw in bash on a zippered TiVo.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

will i have to do this evertime i want to transfer a file?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah because it's not a great idea to leave the file system in read write mode
oh and use ro when you're done to set it back.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks gunny


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Why not transfer the file to var then move them around on the tivo later? Makes it alot easier than switching between telnet and ftp windows to remount the drive.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I always have a telnet session to my tivo open
besides if /var gets too full tivo will wipe it.


----------

